
Show HN: Perform faster root cause analysis with machine learning - mlover
http://overseerlabs.io/
======
mlover
Hey everyone,

I was wondering if you guys could give me feedback on my latest project. We
want to help metric driven companies perform faster root cause analysis.
Basically what that means is when their site or service goes down, we want to
dig through their metrics and help them understand what happened, so they can
get things back up faster. It's a pain point that I've struggled with and now
I want to solve it.

Check us out! You guys can also play with an alpha version of the product.

------
dk8996
Looks cool. It would be nice to know what the input format of the metric data
is.

~~~
shinryudbz
Thanks for the feedback! Right now, we're extracting data from New
Relic/Librato, so the code expects JSON format. However, the plan is to write
plugins to convert arbitrary data formats to something that the core ML stack
can operate on.

